# corn cob cleaning



## pipesmoka25 (May 27, 2008)

Just got a missouri meershaum corn cob to try different blends in. Was wondering if cake build up matters in these or not. Should the bowl be cleaned before trying a different blend?


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

You don't have to worry about cake in a cob. Cleaning for me just consists of trying to push a pipe cleaner thru the stems they put on those things. Other than that, shouldn't matter.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

The only thing I do to my cobs is run a pipe cleaner through them and ream them when there's too much cake.


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

pipesmoka25 said:


> Just got a missouri meershaum corn cob to try different blends in. Was wondering if cake build up matters in these or not. Should the bowl be cleaned before trying a different blend?


Ahh.. You beat me to the question... Have you been smoking the cob.. I had a bowl last night and it smoked well but for some reason the bit just feels strange.. like its soft or something.. Overall it was pretty good..


----------



## pipesmoka25 (May 27, 2008)

I've smoked one bowl out of it. McLellands Best of Show. It was definately a different feel from a briar pipe. 

And Ben, yes the bit felt soft on mine also. Like I could easily bite a hole through it. Other than that it's pretty neat.


----------



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

I clean the stem just like a briar. and after a smoke, I'll wipe the bowl out with paper towel to keep any buildup out.
Brian..


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I smoke mine a lot - when they get caked, I ream them with a pocket knife. I have a cob that I smoke at least once a week for the past 7 months - the bit is a little gnawed on, but I think I can get at least another 6 months out of it... for under $5, why worry about it...


----------



## pipesmoka25 (May 27, 2008)

Just had a bowl of Boswell's Berry Cobbler in my Cob. Pretty good stuff. Great aroma and a cool smoke.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah the bits on the cobs are pretty crappy. I got used to the cheap bit but if they are really not to your liking you can have virtually any pipe maker or repair man make you a bit. 

Some cob maintenance tips that I have picked up is to try to wipe the inside of the bowl out after smoking... it prevents any cake from building up and will keep the pipe tasting "sweet"... Also, I like to sand out the inside of the bowl a bit to enlarge it... I find that the bowls are a bit on the small side.

Every dozen or so smokes I like to wet a pipe cleaner with some rubbing alcohol and clean the pipe out a bit more... keeps em tasting great.


----------



## The Pirate (May 20, 2007)

For those that don't like the cheap stem and loose fitting shank on MM cobs, have a look at these. Antler shanks, vulcanite stems, and mm bowls..and they are cheap.
http://www.pamall.net/pipes/Corncob.html
Ken


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Just wanted to ask how long a cob should rest between smokes..


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

labsix said:


> Just wanted to ask how long a cob should rest between smokes..


Sometimes I smoke my cob after letting it rest for just a few hours, and sometimes I'll let it sit over a day. The great thing about cobs is they're cheap, and sometimes people smoke the hell out of them. I often use a cob to test certain blends before I try it in the briar, so my cobs get used alot.

The short answer is treat them how you like, IMO, and just be careful cause they can burn through if you get them too hot.

Here's a good link for ya: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=110006&highlight=corn


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

labsix said:


> Just wanted to ask how long a cob should rest between smokes..


With my cobs I don't worry too much about resting them. Sometimes I'll smoke a few bowls with little or no resting time. Probably not good advice but then again it's only a cob. I only did that when my only pipe was a cob and I didn't really know any better.


----------



## call-of-the-weird (Jun 4, 2008)

labsix said:


> Just wanted to ask how long a cob should rest between smokes..


I personally rest my corn cob for at least a day. It may be cheap to buy but I dont want it to burn out too quickly... I find a day is a fine length of time to rest my corn cob.

Perhaps if you have a lot of tobacco you want to taste before smoking in one of your decent pipes, it might not be a bad idea to buy another corn cob pipe. It is a good idea to have a couple as part of any pipe collection. That way you can rotate them for use on different days... :2


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Well I did not burn one out but i did crack it.. I guess it was over packed as I was trying another flake and just cant seem to get it packed right.. Huge fault lines running up both sides of the pipe.. it still smokes but I think its just a matter of time before it explodes..


----------

